# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Enigme du puits

## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Je vous propose une petite nigme:
-> Prenons un put, ou nous dirons que la surface de l'eau est a environ ... 4 mtres, pas plus. Considrons un seau, "normal", "moderne" quoi en plastique (pas une vieux seau en bois ou je ne sais quoi) avec une hanse en mtal.
Regardons maintenant la corde.
H oui, car il y a une corde, qui est prvue pour permettre la remonte du seau d'eau, plein, plein d'eau (videment).
-> Question: comment le bon Sunchaser (c'est moi) va t il bien faire pour continuer a arroser consiencieusement ses petites fleurs de son petit jardin ? ... comment ? puisque cette corde a dcid de se casser en pleine de remonte de seau !!!  ::furieux:: 
Hein !? Comment !? Je vous le demande ! ...  ::furax:: 
Et pis, comment il va faire pour rcuprer son seau, le Sunchaser ?!?

 ::pleure::  Bouahahaha ... je suis triste, je pleure ... mes fleurs ce soir, elles ont pas t assez arroses.

----------


## GanYoshi

Une surface de quatre mettre a veux dire quoi ? ^-^

----------


## Sunchaser

J'ai dis:
"
la surface de l'eau est a environ ... 4 mtres
"

C'est a dire que si tu tombes dans le puit, en essayant par exemple d'aller rechercher mon seau (ce qui serait trs gentil), tu vas donc te prendre environ (car je n'ai pas prcisement mesur, mais j'en saurais plus demain) 4 mtres de chute avant de toucher l'eau; ca fait court pour rflechir a comment remonter du puit (avec le seau).

Sur ce, je me demande bien comment aller rechercher mon seau ...

----------


## Vespasien

D'un geste flin et sexy, le svelte Sunchaser va enfourcher la corde et se faire glisser le long de celle-ci. Suspendu alors au dessus de l'eau, accroch par la corde enroule le long de ses jambes longues et piles. La tte en bas, il attrape le seau et le maintient entre ses dents. Il remonte alors par la seule force de ses bras hors du puit.
La horde de jeunes fans se prcipite alors pour aider notre adonis a refaire son noeud, seule incapacit d'un tre si parfait.

----------


## Invit

@Vespasien: Sauf que si la corde  pt  cause du poids du seau, il faudra que Sunchaser le magnifique pse moins que lui....

La solution:

Sunchaser se baissa et trouva  terre 2 brindilles, un bout de scotch, un trombone (pour les feuilles, pas pour la musique) et un magazine de playboy datant de 1989. Soudain inspir, il sortit son couteau suisse de sa poche et commena  construire..... une forreuse!!! Ainsi, il pu creuser un trou profond de 4 mtre et depuis cette galerie, pu rcuprer son seau.

Trop facile !!

----------


## psychosiffleur

sinon y a une autre possibilit, tu mesure la profondeur approximative du puit, avec une corde leste, pi apres si c pas trop profond tu met une echelle et tu descend prendre le sceau et remont, sinon si c trop profond, ben tu achete un nouveau seau et une nouvelle corde et cette fois quand tu vas chercher de l'eau tu met en double ta corde et ca devrait aller ^^

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Tu achetes du fil de fer, tu en decoupes 5m, tu attaches un joli crochet au bout et tu vas  la peche au saut en essayant de le vider en le trainant sur la paroi du puit lorsque tu l'as attrap pour qu'il soit moins lourd.

----------


## Yazoo70

Un sceau dans un puits, si il commence un peu  se remplir, en quelques secondes il coule donc actuellement il doit tre tout au fond du puits donc pour moi c'est impossible de le remonter  ::):

----------


## Caro-Line

Un sot portait un seau contenant un sceau.  ::roll:: 
        Il trbuche et les trois "so" tombent.

Sinon moi je prfre la solution de Babastutz qui me parait quand mme la plus raliste  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Maxoo

Toute la question est l : ton seau flotte il  la surface ?

Oui : pche  la ligne

Non : rachte toi un seau et une corde plus solide.

----------


## lper

Autre possibilit :
Notre ami Sunchaser parti en Afrique afin de faire un stage de danse de la pluie.
Sitt rentr chez lui, il s'excuta mais hlas aprs moultes cabrioles restes vaines, il dcida de remplir son puit  partir du dmontage de sa plomberie familiale.
Rsultat des courses, le seau rcupr, la facture sale mais que de joie retrouve !  ::aie::

----------


## Vespasien

La dernire solution est malheureusement impossible. Le puit n'est pas une citerne, il mne  une nappe qui a des entres d'eau et des sorties. Sinon, il finirait par vider son puit. Si la sortie tait au mme niveau que le sol, il ne devrait pas avoir besoin de 4m de corde. 




> Chongqing, Chine- Li Huiyan, un fermier chinois, a creus un trou de 15 mtres de profondeur  l'intrieur de sa maison dans le but d'atteindre une rivire souterraine et de pouvoir pcher. Lire la suite l'article
> 
> Il a employ trente villageois pendant 6 mois afin de creuser un trou dans le sol de sa cuisine pour atteindre une rivire souterraine qui passe juste en dessous de sa maison et qu'il suspecte d'tre remplie de poissons. Aprs la fin du chantier, l'homme a construit des chelles qui lui permettent d'atteindre la rivire, et il descend  prsent tous les jours relever ses lignes pour vendre ensuite ses poissons. Il a d'ores et dj gagn plus de 2300  grce  la pche.


Dmasqu Sunchaser!

----------


## Kenji

A la Ocean Eleven:

Avec appareil  fixer en travers du puit, descente en rappel sur fond de musique sonore...
Passage du masque avec bombonne d'oxygne portative  la james bond, exploration du puit, localisation de la cible et remonte en hlicoptre.

Rien que du trs classique et ais  mettre en oeuvre

----------


## Sunchaser

> Un sot portait un seau contenant un sceau.


Je sais, je sais, je ne sais plus crire correctement ... (si, si, j'ai su: petit j'avais de bonnes notes).  :;): 

Le seau ne flotte pas effectivement: je l'avais lgrement lest sur un ct afin qu'il bascule plus vite et se remplisse.
Nanmoins, j'esperais qu'il ne serait pas trop hors de porte, et que j'aurais pu m'acharner a trouver une solution pour l'agripper et finir par le remonter; non pas pour arroser (je vais effectivement trouver un autre seau), mais plus pour viter de laisser un truc en plastique indfiniment dans l'eau.
Mais non, pas de bol, je me suis mis ce matin a essayer de sonder le puit, et j'ai commenc a descendre des perches (mises a bout a bout) mais a force, j'ai pris peur -> aprs plusieurs perches de 2m40 dans l'eau, toujours pas de fond.
Le puit n'a pas de fond.
C'est peut tre une ouverte vers un autre monde, une sorte de trou noir aquatique.




> le svelte Sunchaser


Hum ... 84kg, ca rentre dans la catgorie "svelte" ?

----------


## f-k-z

Plop,
tu prend une corde  noeuds que tu fixes solidement en haut du puits, tu prends, un ncessaire de plonge et tu vas chercher ton sceau comme a  ::aie:: 
Sinon un aimant trs fort au bout d'une corde que tu jetes dedans, avec un peu de bol tu remonteras aussi autre chose ^^

----------


## Lyche

> Hum ... 84kg, ca rentre dans la catgorie "svelte" ?


Ce n'est qu'une question de point de vue  :;):  si tu te sens svelte alors tu l'es !

Blague  part, appel les pompiers, dis leurs qu'un enfant se noie dans ton puits, il viendront et tu pourras sauver ton seau. Tu peux mme y jeter un enfant dedans pour que a fasse raliste  ::aie::

----------


## Caro-Line

> Sinon un aimant trs fort au bout d'une corde que tu jetes dedans, avec un peu de bol tu remonteras aussi autre chose ^^


Forcment autre chose mme, il est en plastique son seau  ::aie::

----------


## lper

moult, pardon... ::oops:: 

De toute faon, comme on dit chez nous, un seau de perdu...ben...c'est un seau de perdu... ::aie::

----------


## f-k-z

> Forcment autre chose mme, il est en plastique son seau


Ouais, mais je te rappelle une donne du prob:




> Considrons un seau, "normal", "moderne" quoi en plastique (pas une vieux seau en bois ou je ne sais quoi) avec une hanse en mtal.
> .


Alors naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! c'est valide ma solution spce de jalouse face  mon intelligence suprme ::langue::  (/me se lance un pot de fleur  la tte  ::aie:: )

----------


## Caro-Line

> lors naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! c'est valide ma solution spce de jalouse face  mon intelligence suprme (/me se lance un pot de fleur  la tte )


Anf, je m'incline  ::ave::  toutes mes excuses les plus plates
Mais je prfre toujours celle de Babastutz, quoiqu'il y en a quelques autres qui font preuve d'une grande imagination  ::ccool::

----------


## lper

> (/me se lance un pot de fleur  la tte )


Joli coup ! tu avances de trois cases et tu as droit  un bisous de Demis Roussos... ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

> Joli coup ! tu avances de trois cases et tu as droit  un bisous de Demis Roussos...


Non vous ne pouvez pas, car Jordy se rase la moustache en apensanteur.

Question mystre !

----------


## DonKnacki

J'ai LA solution 
Tu achte de grosses ventouses, tu quipes les mains et les pieds (comme dans les cambriolages) ainsi tu pourra descendre dans le puits 
Ensuite un peu d'apne (on sait tous que tu as fais le grand bleu !) et le tour est jou ^^

----------


## f-k-z

A moins que la surface soit totalement lisse les ventouses vont pas tenir, mais ca peut faire du challange, donc je plussoie 




> toutes mes excuses les plus plates


Tu veux pas les regonfler un peu ? j'aime pas les plates.

----------


## Maxoo

Si tu savais dj le nombre de seaux qui trainent au fond de ton puit.

Tu es pas le premier va ...

----------


## Lyche

En mme temps, si le puits est aliment par une rivire ou un canal souterrain, le seau/les seaux ont peut-tre dj bougs avec le courant non?

----------


## Sunchaser

> Ce n'est qu'une question de point de vue  si tu te sens svelte alors tu l'es !
> 
> Blague  part, appel les pompiers, dis leurs qu'un enfant se noie dans ton puits, il viendront et tu pourras sauver ton seau. Tu peux mme y jeter un enfant dedans pour que a fasse raliste



 ::mouarf:: 

J'aurais pu aussi pretexter que mickael Jackson avais fait tomber un bb dans mon puit, lui qui avais l'air assez maladroit avec les enfants, mais c'est trop tard il est mort.

Un aimant, ca aurais march dans l'eau ? (je sais, je suis un primate ...)

----------


## Vespasien

- Tu mets un chewing-gum au bout d'une ficelle et ...
- Le gamin au bout de la ficelle,  a dj t dit?
- Tu combles le puit avec des galets que tu jettes habilement en faisant attention  ne pas les balancer dans le sot.
Tu peux te permettre la dernire solution vu le cout de ton seau par rapport au temps fait perdre  une vingtaine de personne ce jour.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> J'aurais pu aussi pretexter que mickael Jackson avais fait tomber un bb dans mon puit, lui qui avais l'air assez maladroit avec les enfants, mais c'est trop tard il est mort.


On pourrait parler de Britney Spears !!
- Elle sait tout autant garder un enfant dans ses bras  ::aie:: 
- Et en plus, elle est toujours vivante  ::haha:: 




> Un aimant, ca aurais march dans l'eau ? (je sais, je suis un primate ...)


Oui, a marche, mais pas sur du platique  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

Et tu as pens  appeler Mose ?

----------


## Rami

Simple

un jour, a un jeune blanc bec, un X-wing d'un marecage j'ai sorti

utiliser la force tu dois

----------


## lelutin

STOP!!!



> J'aurais pu aussi pretexter que mickael Jackson avais fait tomber un bb dans mon puit, lui qui avais l'air assez maladroit avec les enfants, mais c'est trop tard il est mort.


Pas d'accord, on peut plaisanter quasiment de tout, on peut aimer ou pas MJ, a ne regarde que nous. Mais l tu te moques d'un mort et a  une journe aprs son dcs. C'est un manque total de respect. J'espre que tu en as consicence



> Un aimant, ca aurais march dans l'eau ?


oui a marche un lectro-aimant sous l'eau.

/lelutin jette un rocher dans les bras Sunchaser et le pousse dedans: "comme a, tu l'as retrouv, sot"; prends une plaque en fer et la soude sur  le puit.
Sort son carnet: "a, c'est fait!"  ::frenchy:: 

ps: je plaisante mais c'est pas bien de plaisanter sur un mort ...bref fin du troll

----------


## Larger

La solution

----------


## Sunchaser

> Et tu as pens  appeler Mose ?


Non, mais c'est vrai que c'est une trs bonne ide, j'ai juste peur qu'il soit a la retraite (ca fait longtemps qu'on l'a pas vu ici bas, et le dernier apprenti qu' "Ils" essayaient de former tait pas dans le coup -> on a vu les dgts sur les plages de Thailande et autres ya qq annes)

@lelutin: me moquer ? moi ?  ::roll::  Non, non, je remarque juste qu'il ne savais pas comment on porte un enfant, qu'un enfant ne vole pas, etc... Maintenant paix a son me.

----------


## lelutin

[QUOTE=Sunchaser;4439508me moquer ? moi ?  ::roll::  Non, non, je remarque juste qu'il ne savais pas comment on porte un enfant, qu'un enfant ne vole pas, etc... Maintenant paix a son me.[/QUOTE]
A qui?  l'enfant?
 ::dehors:: 




> le dernier apprenti qu' "Ils" essayaient de former tait pas dans le coup -> on a vu les dgts sur les plages de Thailande et autres ya qq anne


 Bin Mose a pas t le premier en fait, y en a eu un autre avant et comme toi il a perdu son sot seau dans l'eau du puit; il a donc tent d'ouvrir les eaux et a a donn a. donc pas cool pour ton jardin.

Sinon comme solution, tu peux organiser une petite soterie (c'est un sauterie o chaque sot invit amne son propre seau avec son sceau) prs du puit avec beaucoup d'alcool (j'aime bien bien le soho, le sucre a monte vite  ::aie:: ). Avec un peu de chance, l'un fera un saut et un n'aura plus qu' rcuprer son seau aprs identification du seau (si il y en a pas c'est que t'as trop bu et que t'as retrouv ton seau car t'as bu comme un sot et que c'est toi qui est au fond du puit.

Sinon cette entreprise peut t'aider et toi aussi... une grande passion va naitre, je le sens


So??

----------


## f-k-z

> Oui, a marche, mais pas sur du platique


Mais heuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, y a une hanse en fer donc ca fonctionne, ma solution est irrfutable. Puis en prime un aimant sa marche pas a fait un truc magntique (dsol mais c'est l'heure de la digestion). ::fou::  
Fin bref, je suis une superstar  ::lahola::

----------


## Lyche

> Bin Mose a pas t le premier en fait, y en a eu un autre avant et comme toi il a perdu son sot seau dans l'eau du puit; il a donc tent d'ouvrir les eaux et a a donn a. donc pas cool pour ton jardin.


Quel enfoir ce saint Andr !! il a tout cass la terre  ::pleure:: 

Sinon, je crois que Dr Who avec son tournevis magique pourrait t'aider, je vais chercher sun numro dans mon carnet, ds que je l'ai retrouv je te le donne  ::aie::

----------


## straasha

embauche Stephane Mifsud, par contre il bouge pas, donc il faut le descendre  avec une corde (plus solide que la prcdente) et le remonter (en moins de 11 min)

----------


## Lyche

> embauche Stephane Mifsud, par contre il bouge pas, donc il faut le descendre  avec une corde (plus solide que la prcdente) et le remonter (en moins de 11 min)


Mais comme le corps humain flotte quand il a les poumons remplis, il faut le chapper de plomb. Tu lui demandes d'accrocher le seau arriv en bas, comme il est bard de plomb tu peux pas le remonter, a t'vite d'avoir  payer  ::aie::

----------


## zandru

la solution :


c'est moins lourd que des seaux, et a vite de faire tomber des objets au fond (si il y en a un, de fond :;): ).

Sinon, si tu tiens aux seaux, prend une chane avec ton nouveau seau.

----------


## DonKnacki

> Sinon, je crois que Dr Who avec son tournevis magique pourrait t'aider, je vais chercher sun numro dans mon carnet, ds que je l'ai retrouv je te le donne


Oui il y a plein de gens qui peuvent aider : 
- l'inspecteur gadget (avec son gadget aux bras) 
- Superman et toute la srie des man/woman 
- un aigle royal apprivoiser (ex: grand aigle dans Yakari) 
- flipper le dauphin ou la petite sirne (le plus sera de l'emmener jusqu'au puits) 

la liste est non exhaustive  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Oui, tout a fait zandru, c'est exactement ce que je voudrais.
Juste que j'ai pas un rond a mettre dans ce que je voudrais (toujours une pompe a main "bien sur"), tout juste un seau et une corde pour le moment, la faute a qui ? la faute a une secte francaise bien trange: "Trsor Public".
Et j'aurais bien aim ne pas laiss trainer mon sceau en guise de dechet au fond du puit, mais pour ca, je crois que c'est mort .... (comme MJ).

----------


## Lyche

N'oublions pas le plus important de tous.. Chuck Norris !!

----------


## Maxoo

Pense  acheter des seaux bio-dgradables, pour les prochaines fois  ::aie::

----------


## DonKnacki

> N'oublions pas le plus important de tous.. Chuck Norris !!


comment ai-je pu l'oublier ?  :8O:

----------


## l@rry

plonge y une pompe dans ton puits, tant pis pour le seau ::aie::

----------


## sango85

Moi qui etais pret a dire : "Il y a une section "Enigmes" dans la taverne ..."
 ::lol::

----------


## Maxoo

> Moi qui etais pret a dire : "Il y a une section "Enigmes" dans la taverne ..."


Pareil, mais la prochaine fois je ne me ferai plus avoir : quand on lit : "Auteur : Sunchaser" il faut s'attendre  tout !!

----------


## Sunchaser

> Pareil, mais la prochaine fois je ne me ferai plus avoir : quand on lit : "Auteur : Sunchaser" il faut s'attendre  tout !!


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Xunil

Vous tes tous nul en bricolage et ingniosit, faut que vous revisionn la srie mac gyver  ::mrgreen:: 

Un fil de fer rigide fix au bout d'une corde de faon  faire un crochet, un peu d'adresse et remonte petit seau.

----------


## zeavan

Blague a part, toute intervention de ta part qui consisterai a rentrer dans le puit doit se faire avec la presence d'un adulte!!!!

----------


## henderson

Est-ce que la solution passe par le remplissage du puits ?

----------


## Auteur

J'achterai une pompe qui pomperai l'eau du puits pour arroser mon jardin : plus besoin de seau ni de corde  ::mrgreen:: 

Et demande aux Dupond et Dupont de manoeuvrer cette pompe, ils sont dous pour a  ::D:  (cf. planches pp45, 54 et 57  ::aie::  et du "Trsor de Rackham Le Rouge")

----------


## Xunil

Meuh non, les meilleurs en pompage ce sont les shadocks et pas les dupont & dupond  ::D: 

http://echappee-anglaise.blog.lemond...1185975727.jpg

----------


## Erwy

Je propose l'inverse de la pche au poulpe.

Pour pcher le poulpe on jette un recipient et on attend.Le poulpe aimant se rfugier dans la dedans il suffit alors de remonter le rcipient.
Il te suffit donc de trouver un poulpe, de l'attacher solidement et de le jeter dans le puit.
Il va partir se rfugier dans le seau et quand tu va le remonter il va s'aggriper au aprois du seau avec ses ventouses et le ramener avec lui.

Simple et cologique....  ::aie::  (suffit de trouver un poulpe qui supporte l'eau douce  ::aie:: )

----------


## Lyche

un PGM ! Poulpe Gntiquement Modifi.
Je suis sur qu'on en trouve partout  ::aie::

----------


## Kenji

Bon tant pis je ne vois plus qu'une solution! Il faut contacter le professeur Emmett Brown. Tu dois le convaincre de te prter la DeLorean.
Une fois en ta possession, tu cres un paradoxe temporel dont l'issue engendrerait une raction en chane qui pourrait dchirer le tissu-mme du continuum espace-temps, provoquant la destruction totale de l'univers ou sinon tu te retrouverais quelques minutes avant la chute fatidique du seau et il faudrait que tu arrives  prvenir ton double prsent dans ce continuum espace-temps de la possible chute sans qu'il te reconnaisse afin d'viter toute modification qui pourrait le briser.

Merci qui  ::mouarf::

----------


## zandru

> Bon tant pis je ne vois plus qu'une solution! Il faut contacter le professeur Emmett Brown. Tu dois le convaincre de te prter la DeLorean.
> Une fois en ta possession, tu cres un paradoxe temporel dont l'issue engendrerait une raction en chane qui pourrait dchirer le tissu-mme du continuum espace-temps, provoquant la destruction totale de l'univers ou sinon tu te retrouverais quelques minutes avant la chute fatidique du seau et il faudrait que tu arrives  prvenir ton double prsent dans ce continuum espace-temps de la possible chute sans qu'il te reconnaisse afin d'viter toute modification qui pourrait le briser.
> 
> Merci qui


mais si Sunchaser va, dans le futur, remont dans notre pass pour empcher la chute du seau, cette discussion n'aura pas lieu.
Et par consquent que tu ne pourra pas lui fournir cette solution miracle.
Donc ce retour vers la chute du seau n'aura pas lieu, et le seau tombera.
Ce qui lancera cette discussion .......etc ...
et c'est une boucle sans fin  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bebel

> mais si Sunchaser va, dans le futur, remont dans notre pass pour empcher la chute du seau, cette discussion n'aura pas lieu.
> Et par consquent que tu ne pourra pas lui fournir cette solution miracle.
> Donc ce retour vers la chute du seau n'aura pas lieu, et le seau tombera.
> Ce qui lancera cette discussion .......etc ...
> et c'est une boucle sans fin


Je pense plutot qu'il y aura deux futurs alternatifs. Celui ou le seau tombent ce qui entraine la cration de ce sujet et l'autre ou le seau ne tombent pas.

----------


## Kenji

Oui c'est pour a qu'il nous fait croire que le seau est tomb dans le puit mais en ralit il l'a dj rcupr en remontant dans le pass et a ouvert ce fil afin de garder le trame de l'histoire intacte et ne pas briser le continuum espace-temps  ::aie::

----------


## Chtulus

> Je propose l'inverse de la pche au poulpe.
> 
> Pour pcher le poulpe on jette un recipient et on attend.Le poulpe aimant se rfugier dans la dedans il suffit alors de remonter le rcipient.
> Il te suffit donc de trouver un poulpe, de l'attacher solidement et de le jeter dans le puit.
> Il va partir se rfugier dans le seau et quand tu va le remonter il va s'aggriper au aprois du seau avec ses ventouses et le ramener avec lui.
> 
> Simple et cologique....  (suffit de trouver un poulpe qui supporte l'eau douce )


 
STOP ! On arrte et on oublie tout de suite l'ide du poulpe  ::aie::

----------


## Larger

Quoi t'as jamais tente d'elever un poulpe ?

Allez,  crache !

----------


## Erwy

> STOP ! On arrte et on oublie tout de suite l'ide du poulpe


Tu crains que cela n'attire l'attention des autres Grands Anciens ?  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Pourtant avec un poulpe tu peux avoir du succs auprs des actrices  ::aie:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Je ne comprends pas bien le problme ? Il suffit de retourner le puits sur une cuvette (pour ne pas mettre de l'eau partout), de rcuprer le seau, et de remettre tout en place ? Non, c'est pas la bonne rponse ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,

Incapable de trouver un poulpe qui se sent la force d'aller chercher mon seau, alors que je suis en bord de mer (avec un port pas loin), c'est un comble !
J'essaie donc de dresser mes mia-miattes (mes chattes), et j'ai commenc la confection d'un petit scaphandrier; pas facile tout de mme ...
La premire, comme vous pouvez le voir sur l'image, a d'elle mme (sans que je la force, promis) essay son casque pour le scaphandre - un peu petit a priori, en plus elle a du mal a se reprer...Dommage, je crois que ca va pas tre facile, ca aurait pu faire des chats-phandriers.

----------


## danielhagnoul

Bonsoir.

 la condition expresse que le seau n'a pas encore coul  pic (genre plastique insubmersible du troisime millnaire), je propose une solution certainement couteuse : on verse une trs grande quantit de  trucs  (genre ponge) qui se gonfle dans l'eau et reste en surface ou juste sous la surface. Une telle quantit quand gonflant ces  trucs  remontent vers le haut du puits et le seau avec. (On peut toujours rver !)

Une solution trs couteuse, car aprs avoir rcupr le seau il faut dblayer le puits !

Plus simple ?


```

```

----------


## lper

Le plus simple, utiliser la mcanique quantique.
Tu te places dans un monde parallle dans lequel la corde n'a pas cass, tu rcupre ton seau et tu reviens dans notre monde... ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Le plus simple, utiliser la mcanique quantique.
> Tu te places dans un monde parallle dans lequel la corde n'a pas cass, tu rcupre ton seau et tu reviens dans notre monde...


ou tu vas dans un magasin et pour 8 tu as un seau.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Solution 1: Tu va  l'antipode de ton puits, tu creuse un trou passant juste par le centre de gravit de la terre et se finissant au fond de ton puits, le seau va tomber jusqu' l'autre cot o tu n'aura plus qu' le rattraper. Ne le rate surtout pas, sinon, il risque de tomber dans le ciel. S'il se retrouve dans l'espace intersidral, on ne pourra plus rien faire pour toi.

Solution 2: Tu achte un appat pour les seaux, tu le met au bout de ta meilleure canne  pche (hameon n8, pas plus), et lorsque le seau commence  mordre, tu ferre d'un coup sec. Cette technique est plus efficace le matin juste aprs le lever du soleil, le seau se mfie moins et c'est l'heure o il djeune.

Solution 3: Tu attend quelques annes, et avec le rchauffement de la plante (donc monte du niveau de la mer), et les prcipitations plus fortes, le niveau du puits va monter. Donc tu n'auras plus besoin de seau.

Solution 4: Tu met un seau femelle en dehors du puits. Je te parie que demain matin ton seau sera remont de lui mme.

Solution 5: Tu invite un politicien. Vu le talent qu'ils ont  creuser des trous (de la scu, du budget, ...), il te faudra une chelle pour rcuprer ton seau.

----------


## maxim_um

Un seau en plastique, mme rempli, dans l'eau a flotte.
Moi, je propose que tu pisses tous les jours dans le puits, et si tu as peur de ne pas tre  la hauteur, rquisitionne tous les villageois pour contribution. Une fois le niveau assez haut, ne restera plus qu' dsigner un volontaire pour aller le rcuprer,  la brasse si possible, pour la beaut du sport, pour le fun quoi. Certains pourront mme s'exercer  battre le record d'apnes. Comme tu le sais, "aux persvrants aucune route n'est interdite".

----------


## Sunchaser

> Solution 1: Tu va  l'antipode de ton puits, tu creuse un trou passant juste par le centre de gravit de la terre et se finissant au fond de ton puits, le seau va tomber jusqu' l'autre cot o tu n'aura plus qu' le rattraper. Ne le rate surtout pas, sinon, il risque de tomber dans le ciel. S'il se retrouve dans l'espace intersidral, on ne pourra plus rien faire pour toi.
> 
> Solution 2: Tu achte un appat pour les seaux, tu le met au bout de ta meilleure canne  pche (hameon n8, pas plus), et lorsque le seau commence  mordre, tu ferre d'un coup sec. Cette technique est plus efficace le matin juste aprs le lever du soleil, le seau se mfie moins et c'est l'heure o il djeune.
> 
> Solution 3: Tu attend quelques annes, et avec le rchauffement de la plante (donc monte du niveau de la mer), et les prcipitations plus fortes, le niveau du puits va monter. Donc tu n'auras plus besoin de seau.
> 
> Solution 4: Tu met un seau femelle en dehors du puits. Je te parie que demain matin ton seau sera remont de lui mme.
> 
> Solution 5: Tu invite un politicien. Vu le talent qu'ils ont  creuser des trous (de la scu, du budget, ...), il te faudra une chelle pour rcuprer ton seau.


 ::mouarf:: 

En tout cas, le seau coul n'est pas jaloux: voila qq jours que j'utilise un beau et bien gros seau au bout d'une belle et bien grosse corde afin d'arroser mes plantes (en dehors de priodes orageuses, ou la, je laisse choir a volont toutes les eaux du ciel, dont j'ai du mal a imaginer la grandeur du seau d'ailleurs). Je pensais qu'il serait mort de jalousie, et qu'il ferais l'effort de remonter a la surface (parceque, et je ne voudrais pas froisser les savants qui passent dans le coin - un peu comme dans les sujets sensibles tels autrefois les sujets sur les "djinns" ou maintenant "le rchauffement climatique, etc", qui provoquent de forts chauffements de verbes et de neurones - mais il faut bien que je dise ce que je constate rellement, il a bel et bien coul, le seau); que nenni, que dalle, wallou ! rien ! Pas un frmissement.
Le puit avait aval le seau.
Le fond du puit m'intrigue maintenant, se peut il puisse aspirer les objets qui - par mgarde, imprudence ou malchance -  se retrouvent a la surface de l'eau qu'il contient ?
Pour me rassurer, je me dis - je tente de me convaincre, et essaie de cacher mes peurs afin de ne pas alerter inutilement peut tre mes proches - que le seau n'est simplement pas jaloux, et qu'il prfre rester au fond ...  si seulement ce puit a un fond.
Ce serait dfier les lois naturelles qui rgissent ce bas monde que d'affirmer que ce puit est sans fond, il n'y a bien que dans certains domaines trs prcis, limits, et dcrypts par de grands esprits que l'on peut s'autoriser de telles choses: l'astrophysicien, tiens par exemple, a le droit de parler d'quivalents cosmiques de puits sans fond mais moi - petit jardinier amateur - je passerais pour un hrtique de prtendre que mon puit n'a pas de fond.
Pourtant ici, a quelques mtres sous le niveau du sol, les lois de la physique semblent perturbes: 
l'affirmation


> Un seau en plastique, mme rempli, dans l'eau a flotte


 n'est plus vraie.
Quelle tranget.
Peut tre une sorte de triangle des bermudes local.

----------


## Erwy

> En tout cas, le seau coul n'est pas jaloux.


A moins qu' la triste jalousie ne se soit substitue l'implacable haine.
Il attend ,dissimul sous le reflet du jour, ruminant sa sombre vengeance dans ces eaux stagnantes.
Patiemment, il observe, il planifie, accumulant force et rancune.
Il sait qu'un jour, il apercevra  travers ce voile humide se tendre cette main jadis aime.
Elle se tendra sans doute vers ce rival, ce mercenaire. L , lui, le sombre , l'abandonne, pourra alors donner  libre cours  son ire pour les attirer  jamais avec lui dans les abysses du Puit.... 
 ::evil::

----------


## copin

On a jamais dis que la partie de la corde qui a cass t celle plac entre le bonhomme qui tire et le sceau...

Bref... Le bout de corde qui a cass est dans le dos du gars qui tire, et donc ne serre  rien.

Donc le bonhomme y continue a tir tranquille sur son bout de corde qui tiens le sceau



> ||   ||_____@
>                      |
>                      |
>                      |
>                     |_|


La partie de la corde qui a cass se trouve entre le bonhomme et le @

----------


## Auteur

*copin :* trs joli dessin.  ::bravo:: 

heureusement que tu as prcis que c'tait un puits on n'aurait pas devin  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 

Par contre c'est un seau qui est dans le puits pas un s*c*eau  ::mouarf:: 



> Un sot portait un seau contenant un sceau.
> Il trbuche et les trois "so" tombent.

----------


## lper

Bon a commence  gonfler tous ces saw.... ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> Un sot portait un seau contenant un sceau. 
> Il trbuche aprs un saut et les quatre "so" tombent.

----------


## Auteur

> Un sot portait un seau contenant un sceau.
> Il trbuche aprs un saut et les quatre "so" tombent.


pour un peu qu'il habite Sceaux a en fait 5 qui tombent  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Maxoo

> Un sot de Sceaux portait un seau contenant un sceau.
> Il trbuche aprs un saut et les cinq "so" tombent.


 ::merci::

----------


## BornBanane

J'aurais mis 2 sceau dans le seau, pour faire 6 "so" ou "so" 6   ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

as-tu penser qu'il pouvait avoir des "so 7" aux pieds ? (chaussettes pour ceux qui n'avaient pas compris)  ::aie::

----------


## copin

bouh koi k'il a min sayo?

----------


## Auteur

> bouh koi k'il a min sayo?


traduction ??

----------


## copin

Traduction Ch'ti -> Francais!

Ch"ti (ET oui ils sont partout) ::aie:: 



> bouh koi k'il a min sayo?


Francais



> Bouh! Qu'est ce que vous lui trouvez  mon seau?

----------


## DonKnacki

Il devrait le rajouter dans google trad  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

Alors ton seau est toujours au fond du puits ???
Avec cette chaleur il doit tre  sec  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Oui, le seau se cache toujours au fond du puits.
Pas jaloux pour un sou que je fricote avec un autre seau afin de remonter mon eau.
Mais quand je disais que c'tait un puits sans fond, je ne devais pas tre loin de la vrit. Il est trs loin d'tre a sec, on dirait mme que plus je prlve de l'eau, plus il se remplit ... incroyable non ?
Bon, la, j'avoue que j'embellis (doit y avoir au moins 10 fautes rien que dans ce mot) un peu la chose, mais fort heureusement il est toujours plein d'eau belle et fraiche. Dommage, en cadeau je lui aurait balanc un truc en plastique (pas intentionnellement, mais tout de mme).

----------


## Bisnrs

Y en a qui balancent des pices, d'autres des seaux, chacun son truc.

Mais j'avoue que jusqu'au 15e message j'ai cru qu'il s'agissait d'une vraie nigme ..  ::oops::

----------


## vpourchet

pour voir la profondeur balance un light stick (une lumire bleu qui fait du bleu quand tu la casse-> vu dans rambo 3 je crois). et plus elle coule moins elle est visible et si tu la voit plus ben ..... 

si a se trouve ton seau est sorti de l'autre ct de la terre et un autochtone l'a retrouv

----------


## Auteur

> pour voir la profondeur balance un light stick (une lumire bleu qui fait du bleu quand tu la casse-> vu dans rambo 3 je crois). et plus elle coule moins elle est visible et si tu la voit plus ben ..... 
> 
> si a se trouve ton seau est sorti de l'autre ct de la terre et un autochtone l'a retrouv


Abyss a t diffus hier soir, tu as t influenc ?  ::aie::

----------


## Elverion

> pour voir la profondeur balance un light stick (une lumire bleu qui fait du bleu quand tu la casse-> vu dans rambo 3 je crois). et plus elle coule moins elle est visible et si tu la voit plus ben ..... 
> 
> si a se trouve ton seau est sorti de l'autre ct de la terre et un autochtone l'a retrouv


Et si le light stick est tout simplement en panne??

----------

